# HOB filters



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello, i currently have a 55 gallon malawi setup with an aqua clear 70 (300 GPH) as my only filtration unit... I want to add another HOB filter as i do not have room for a cannister... i do plan on over stocking... would i be just OK with another aquaclear 70? or should i go with the larger aquaclear 110 (500 GPH)?

also what would be the best placement? obviously i cant put it directly in the middle but the aquaclears have their tubes on the left side with the water flowing from the right....


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

What kind of fish will you be keeping? As long as they don't mind lots of water movement, then I would go with the 110. The extra filtration capacity will help you sleep better at night.

And the ac's flow is adjustable, so you can always bring it down if you need to.

And, just put one on each side of the tank.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

haps/peacocks is going to be the mix...i want go with the 110 but will the 70 still be sufficent, i found out petsmart matches any online prices and i can score one for 40 bucks...the 110 is about 80 still


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, imo, I think you will be ok...

Just don't overstock like crazy. And watch your water parameters.

Why don't you have room for a canister?


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

well i shouldnt say i dont have room, i do but it would be a major eyesore, i have the tank on a long dresser and all the drawers are full/cabinets are full...if i had a cannister it would be on the side on my rug and i really think that will take away from look of the tank....once i get a bigger place i will be upgrading and using those two filters for more tanks and then purchase a large enough cannister filter for the 55.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah... that sounds like a plan. I wouldn't be using canisters if I couldn't hide them.

Like I said, just watch your parameters... as long as the filters are ksspeing up with the bio-load... you should be in good shape.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

So I an running the two filters finally, my old filter has a spounge and carbon bag, the new filter only has a spounge, I did get an additional carbon bag with the new filter as well as a bio max bag (promotes amonia and nitrite reduction) I also have an additional biomax bag, should I have In both filters all three (spounge, carbon and biomax)? Or should I just use one filter as a spounge and the other with all three inserts?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Use the biomax in both for sure a must do, the carbon is not nescesary but in the event that your filters are not keeping up you may need the carbon to help remove organics and toxins. I would say best scenario is use 2 biomax bags in each if there is room for it.


----------



## cjm9822 (Feb 6, 2009)

get an emperor 400 ... best HOB filter available


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

cjm9822 said:


> get an emperor 400 ... best HOB filter available


 :-? 
Lots of people will disagree with you. The aqua clear series are the best HOB. noob...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can increase the bio capability of AC filters by adding a second sponge. The biobeads are a recent addition to the AC line, which seems to have come with the name change. regardless of how much filtration you have, if the aren't kept clean by removing solid material, the nitrate levels will elevate. there are basically two ways to keep nitrate levels low (assuming adequate filtration where ammonia and nitrite are 0). The most common way is with water changes, and the other way is to keep filter elements clear of solid debris, so it doesn't get a chance to breakdown. This means regular vigourous cleeaning of filter elements in old tank water. A "gentle rinsing" won't do it. Nitrifying bacteria are aerobic and need a good supply of oxygen to function and thrive. A clogged filter element doesn't allow for this. The bacdteria basically glue themselves to the media so are not easy to dislodge; if they were they wouldn't be able to attach themselves with the high flow of water through a filter. Allowing the filter elements to build up with solids forces the nitrifying bacteria to compete for available oxygen with the bacteria that break down the solids. If you have a heavily stocked tank it doesn't really matter how many filters you have on it if you aren't keeping them clean.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good info!! thanks Bill!!

I plan on cleaning one filter per month or every two weeks depening on dirty they seems to get the ACs are very easy to clean so thats not a problem...are you saying i should remove that biomax? or just make sure i clean the **** out of it?


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

cjm9822 said:


> get an emperor 400 ... best HOB filter available


IMO, the AC 70 i have had worked at a full rate for 5 years on a 55 gallon, and i never had a problem and it was a discus tank!!! the ACs are easy to clean and relativley inexpensive for inserts, plus there are many ways to mod this filter... the only issue i have had with my AC is the magnet stops working once or twice a year and its an easy fix just remove the tube and touch the little magent and BAM its up and running again.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

raggs715 said:


> Good info!! thanks Bill!!
> 
> I plan on cleaning one filter per month or every two weeks depening on dirty they seems to get the ACs are very easy to clean so thats not a problem...are you saying i should remove that biomax? or just make sure i clean the #%$& out of it?


i cant say h.e.l.l.?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

nope cant say **** fuck ******* **** or ************


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol: **** :lol:


----------

